# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مهم ومستعجل .. يا دكتور نشأت نيبل

## Ehab M. Ali

*ماذا حدث من جماعة الاتحاد
في الاتحاد الافريقي (الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاف)؟؟؟

نحن في الانتظار يا دكتــــــــــــــــــــور 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماقالوا الحكم بعد شهر ياايهاب في جديد وللا شنو ؟؟
مش كان في استدعاء لاسامه عطا المنان الحصل فيهو شنو ؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماقالوا الحكم بعد شهر ياايهاب في جديد وللا شنو ؟؟
مش كان في استدعاء لاسامه عطا المنان الحصل فيهو شنو ؟؟؟؟





الخبر اليقين عند د. نشأت يا عزيزي
نتمني أن نري اجابته وتعليقه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الانتظار يادكتور
تعال سريع وجيب المفيد

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*جارى الإنتظار ...
*

----------


## mosa2000

*ويينك  يا  دكتور  نشأت  منتظرين  الأخبار  الحلوة  بس  ما تطول  الغيبة , مع  العلم  لقد  ورد إلينا  من  بعض الأخوة  المريخاب  بأن  الإتحاد  الإفريقي  سوف  يوقف  البربري  مدي  الحياة من  مزاولة نشاطة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*دكتور نشات مختفي منئذ ايام نتمني ان يكون بخير
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*أمكن أكون لما فيهو البرير هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة االبركان الهادىء
					

أمكن أكون لما فيهو البرير هههههههههههههههه




الله يستر يا دراج ؟؟
الزول دا الحقوهو يا جماعة يمكن اتهمشر ؟؟؟:a34:
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شنو يا طارق د. نشأت مشى الجماعة ولشنو
شنو الجماعة رسلو ليه همشري ولشنو 
يانشأت اختفائك دي ما عجبني اوع نشوف صورتك مع همشري في الفيسبوك
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*عووووووووووووووك يا دكتور الناس ديل الشمار كاتلن
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

عووووووووووووووك يا دكتور الناس ديل الشمار كاتلن



عوووووووووووووووووكين  لكن  دي  ما  بتفيد  بس دايرين نكون  لينا وفد للبحث  عن  الدكتور  نشأت  ومعرفة  سبب  الإختفاء  خاصة  نحن في  فترة تسجيلات وكده  وبعدين  ناس  همشري  ديل  عاملين  مفاوضين  قانونيين
                        	*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هلا يا شباب ... والله الهمشره لو سمينه ما بناباها ،، اهى تساعدنا فى الغربه .............

والله مافى حاجا جديده ، بس اتحاد (السجم) واقف مع البرير وانكر ان البرير ضرب الراجل ، وفى مفاوضات شغاله لقتل الموضوع

الجديد انو فى خبر ان الاتحاد الافريقي استلم صورة من خطاب البرير الموقع عليه ، وصورة تسجيلة للاعبين للهلال .
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ورد الينا ومن مصدر موثوق به ان الاتحاد الافريفي سينزل اقصي عقوبات علي البرير لانه كثر الايقاف المفروض عليه من قبل الاتحاد ومارث نشاطه عادي وهذا مااغضب عدد من اعضاء الاتحاد الافريقي وراهو استخفاف بمن اوقفه
*

----------


## zahababeker

*يا دكتور وينك . ما تطولو الغيبة لسة العشم فيكم .... 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د نشأت نبيل
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هلا يا شباب ... والله الهمشره لو سمينه ما بناباها ،، اهى تساعدنا فى الغربه .............

والله مافى حاجا جديده ، بس اتحاد (السجم) واقف مع البرير وانكر ان البرير ضرب الراجل ، وفى مفاوضات شغاله لقتل الموضوع

الجديد انو فى خبر ان الاتحاد الافريقي استلم صورة من خطاب البرير الموقع عليه ، وصورة تسجيلة للاعبين للهلال .



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
واههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بطنيي كتلتني بالدحك يا نشأت 
بعد دي يا دكتور تقولي ما في خبر بعد الخبرين وقوف اتحاد (السجم) مع البرير  وتسليم صورة من خطاب التسجيلات بعد ما تم وقفه من قبل الاتحاد ودخول في فترة التوقيف والقيام بنشاطة 
انت يا نشأت دير الاتحاد يعمل محكمة جنائية ويعادم البرير 
جنس .................. يا مريخاب 
*

----------


## د نشأت نبيل

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ورد الينا ومن مصدر موثوق به ان الاتحاد الافريفي سينزل اقصي عقوبات علي البرير لانه كثر الايقاف المفروض عليه من قبل الاتحاد ومارث نشاطه عادي وهذا مااغضب عدد من اعضاء الاتحاد الافريقي وراهو استخفاف بمن اوقفه



يامرتضى حمدلله على السلامة وعودا حميدا
داسي الاخبار دي وين بس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د نشأت نبيل
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

هلا يا شباب ... والله الهمشره لو سمينه ما بناباها ،، اهى تساعدنا فى الغربه .............

والله مافى حاجا جديده ، بس اتحاد (السجم) واقف مع البرير وانكر ان البرير ضرب الراجل ، وفى مفاوضات شغاله لقتل الموضوع

الجديد انو فى خبر ان الاتحاد الافريقي استلم صورة من خطاب البرير الموقع عليه ، وصورة تسجيلة للاعبين للهلال .



هاهاها
وتقول مافي جديد يادكتور انت داير جديد اكتر من كده
مافي الا الايقاف النهائي انت طماع شديد
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*توقعي بان البرير لعق الطعم بتاع التسجيلات (مزاولة نشاط)والان  صار في شبكة الاتحاد الافريقي جزئية مهمه في العقوبة زي ده بقع دربلب
*

----------


## الصادق

*الإتحاد ممكن يقول ماعارف الضرب الحكم مين ، دى مبلوعة شوية . لكن حكاية البرير ما ضرب الحكم تفرض على الإتحاد يوضح من الذى ضرب الحكم . ولا الحكم كذاب . إتحاد ما يستحق يقعد ثانية واحدة .
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*الاتحاد في ورطه 
و البرير على حبل مشنقه الكاف
اتهمشري قال مافي جديد (اخر حلاوه خليك قديم كدا كفاية)
                        	*

----------

